# Jeff's Archive of Recipes Has Returned to the Sight



## BandCollector (Mar 17, 2016)

I see that Jeff's Archive of Recipes has returned to the Sight.

It is now located between "Chat" and "Announcements" under the heading of "Smoking-Meat.com".

Thanks you to all who have made its resurrection possible...I truly appreciate it!

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2016)

Glad to hear it's back!

Al


----------



## daveomak (Mar 17, 2016)

Good to know....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ....


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 17, 2016)

That's awesome... If you all haven't tried the ribs with the maple glaze... You are missing out.  Great stuff!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 19, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Glad to hear it's back!
> 
> Al





DaveOmak said:


> Good to know....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





worktogthr said:


> That's awesome... If you all haven't tried the ribs with the maple glaze... You are missing out. Great stuff!


Tried and true recipes are always a pleasure to have at your fingertips.  Jeff has made most of his recipes easy to follow and best of all...Delicious!

I for one am very grateful for the Archives return to our sight...Many great recipes and once again,  easy to reference!

Again, thanks to all who have made this possible,

John


----------



## sundown farms (Mar 24, 2016)

Fantastic!!!  I will order the rub to pay-back even though that is very little for such a great collection of recipes. Although, they will not help my weight challenges.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 26, 2016)

Sundown Farms said:


> Fantastic!!!  I will order the rub to pay-back even though that is very little for such a great collection of recipes. Although, they will not help my weight challenges.


LOL!

Welcome to the Forum...You will not be disappointed in Jeff's rub and sauce recipe.

John


----------

